# Relocating to Milan - housing and schools



## 2angels (Jun 16, 2010)

We are a family of 4 with 2 children aged 4 and 2. We will relocating to Milan by the end of this year. 

Schooling:
Our children currently attend a Montessori school and we would like them continue. We are interested in the Bilingual Montessori School of Milan. Does anyone have any information about this school? Or could you recommend another Montessori school. The kids are young that they will have the chance to pick up the language easier and quicker. Considering the American School for further education. Any comments???

Housing:
We would love to have a house with a small garden. Is that even possibly in Milan? Been living in an apartment for too long and want some garden space. Realistically we would like to be located near the schools. Any suggestions???

I thank you in advance for your assistance. I'm sure there will be even more questions as I get my head around another move.

Thanks!!


----------

